# CPO Warranty



## Sentra 83 (7 mo ago)

Hello, I am in NJ

I bought a 2019 Sentra that was CPO'd. It cost me an extra 4K. I read online you could cancel it and was told by someone at the dealership that he had done that before. After a few months I went in to cancel it and they gave me the run around and it could not be cancelled. They said that since it was "certified" and not an extended "wrap" warranty they could not cancel it. Does anyone know if it can be canceled or have any experience with something like this?


----------

